# Please Help! Shaking tegu.



## thomasjg23 (Aug 13, 2010)

This is the first day that my tegu started shaking. Yesterday she was fine when she was out. I have her on reptical without d3 and chicken liver so i know she is getting her vitamins. There is also a uv bulb over 3/4 of her tank. (It is the side she isn't usually on since she basks under the heat.) Also i noticed she defecated in her hide which is something she has never done.

Can I get bone aid or something similar at a pet store?

Is it possible that her uv bulb isn't high enough quality?

The tremors are in her head and feet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

What kind of bulb are you using and how far is it from the ground?


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 13, 2010)

10 inches from the ground. I'm not sure Zilla Slimline Tropical 25 UVB T8 Fluorescent Fixture or the dessert 50


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 13, 2010)

But she is rarely ever chillin under it. should i remove her hide and center the light over everything? Is this something she could die from now? I cant hit up a store until tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

No it is not something she can die from right now. How old is she, how long have you had her, did anything else in your enclosure change as of recently? What kind of bedding do you use and what are your temps like? I dont know much about the zilla UVB lights, I personally use the zoo med powersun bulbs because I know they give off good UVB and heat (best of both worlds). They are really expensive in pet stores but I usually find them on ebay for around $25. The more info about the setup the better.


----------



## carcharios (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you get her outside to get some real sun? Also, try to find some chicken necks or any type of chicken with bone in it. Even chicken backs or cornish hens will do. If she's too small to eat the whole necks, cleaver them up into smaller pieces. Trust me on this. Give it two or three weeks and you should notice a major turnaround. But again, IF you can give her natural sunlight, do so.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 14, 2010)

I think she is very young she is only twelve inches with the tail. I've had her for two months now. Her diet consists or liver FT pinkies and ground turkey. her substrate is a zoomed jungle mix but i don't spray it that often could low humidity be the cause? I'm gonna take her twenty gallon outside for some sun. She ate alot the day before this happened I'm wondering if that could be the cause because it is two days later and she is still lookin chubby. But everywhere I read says feed young ones until they stop eating(I never do that) .


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd actually advise against taking her whole tank out into the sun; even with the top open, glass tanks can cook and animal out in the sun. Just take her out, either in your hands, or if you're lucky to have one, some kind of outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

It sounds like you are feeding appropriately. No matter how much calcium is in the diet, if the tegu is not getting enough UVB to activate vitamin D it can not utilize the dietary calcium. The body will keep trying to increase its blood calcium by mobilizing its body calcium stores from its bones. Once the blood calcium levels and stores are depleted the state of hypocalcemia will cause the tremors we see with MBD. Humidity and hydration are both very important, but I dont think they have anything to do with the tremors your seeing. 

How often do the tremors occur? Is it only at certain times? Do you think it could be due to stress or being scared?


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 14, 2010)

No I definitely think I scared her! I didn't think that could be from scaring her! It was when I picked her up and I did it much more sudden than usual. I would be so relieved if that is what it was.


----------

